# For Sale = SNOW TRAC - ST 4



## unclebuck4571

1971 Snow Trac # 1531 This vehicle is in excellent condition and mostly original equipment. Some upgrades: 15 tooth drive sprocket, preheated air to carb., upgraded snow deflectors, new seat cushions, CB radio, 110 power outlet in cab, 4 storage boxes on the fenders, strobe lights front and rear, back up lights, and more. $18,000. Canadian.      1-506-684-1012  for more info.


----------



## 300 H and H

That's about $13,500 US in case anyone is curious, currently. 

Nice clean machine, straight. The luggage racks are not original. 

My bet is this machine might not last very long. 

Regards, Kirk


----------

